# [Kernel 3.0.4] Kernel Build Failed

## ade05fr

Hi

when i tried to build my kernel i have this error

```
localhost linux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  UPD     include/generated/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o: In function `nouveau_acpi_edid':

(.text+0x10cf96): undefined reference to `acpi_video_get_edid'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Erreur 1

```

here is my configfile

http://pastebin.com/QFDkpHxG

----------

## Hu

Based on source inspection, I think you need ACPI_VIDEO=y if you want to build in the Nouveau code.

This should be filed upstream as a build system bug, since it should have forced that configuration to =y for you.

----------

## psomas

There's been a bug report for this, and a patch to fix the issue is posted. 

I've sent the patch upstream too, but wasn't pulled by anyone. 

I'll try resending.

----------

